# Smart but Driven German Shepard... Advice?



## bamnq6 (Mar 3, 2014)

:wave: Hello all-

On Saturday, I adopted a wonderful 4 yo German Shepard female from a friend's coworker (they adopted her from 'the pound' 11 months ago). First of all, I'm going to say she's been GREAT. Kind and calm, good on and off the leash, lets me open doors and walk thru 1st, understands when and where she's allowed in the house, zero resource guarding, and knows basic sit/stay/ouside commands.

Onto the rougher deal...

My property: Large inner chain link fenced grass area including 1200 sqft porch. 2.5 acres with outer welded wire fencing and a 'horse gate'.

I had bowling for 3 hours on Sunday afternoon. She opened the inner gate (nosed up the latch) and roamed free around outer yard.

Today, I locked the gates shut and I left for work at 0545 after taking her on a 20 minute walk. I returned at 1100 to check on her.... She'd pushed the gate open (pushed soo hard she pivoted the latch around the post) and then dug out under the permiter fence. 

She did come running back to my property when I called her name (i may have sounded panicky)... but she kinda slunk over.

I'm looking for options and opinions here... Separation anxiety? I guess I should chain the gates shut? I'd hate to chain her outside, i have a big yard and porch area. I guess I could leave her inside during the day? 

I am afraid for her safety if she gets out during the day. I don't live in the best neighborhood, and she's a LARGE GSD (I don't want someone to feel 'threatened' and pull a gun on her and ...). I'm also 3/4 of a mile from a busy highway.

Thank you for your help in advance...


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Do you leave her with stuff to do when you're gone? A bored dog will create its own fun in the form of opening gates and escaping, among other things.

Also a 20 minute walk for a GSD is nothing. At all. Walking really doesn't burn that much energy in a high energy dog. Increase the length of walks, allow her to sniff so she can use her brain more (if you don't already).

Get a flirt pole to exercise her more efficiently. And you really should look into "training in drive". It's a method where you use a dog's prey instinct to train and reward them. If the dog has used up a lot of its drive in constructive training, it will have much less drive for opening gates and general misbehaviour.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

We put a chain on our gate (just a clip on the end of the chain- like a dog leash's but big)-- you need an opposable thumb to work that and it contains our schnauzer fine (sheriff brought her home, someone called 911 on her and luckily the sheriff likes and knows dogs and just whistled to her and put her in the car and drove her home- we are eternally grateful)...


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Crate train her and stop leaving her outside when you're gone. Easy.


----------



## bamnq6 (Mar 3, 2014)

This morning walk was extended to half an hour (still not great, but better consdiering we're starting at 450 am). I forgot about slowing to let here sniff. I'f i walk fast-ish (I'm 6-2) she heels much better. I'll try to mix it up...

I left her with a couple new toys and a chewy beef-hide thing that she was very interested in last night. I'll research a flirt pole and 'training in drive'. 

I've thought about crate training her. According to the previous caretaker, she was previously returned to the pound after a failed attempt at crate training and she destroyed the crate.

Thanks for the advice, and I'm sorry I write books...


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

It sounds like you have some space to work with on your property... If she's going to be difficult to crate train, consider building a kennel run? Either indoor/outdoor or with a good, insulated dog house. I'd put a top on it for a dog like that too. It would give her some space, and hopefully mitigate some of the issues with confinement by providing more space. If your area isn't great, I'd put the kennel closer to the house rather than farther. 

Most construction supply or country supply stores have kennel kits you can purchase (and insulated dog houses).


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Great advice above...maybe just leaving her in the house would be a good option here? You know, with interactive/chew toys, the house or room dog-proofed...then again, I wonder why the previous owner attempted crate training in the first place. Might be worth a try tho! She sounds like a real gem, congratulations!


----------

